# pcv valve query (225 apx) HELP PLEASE



## B5byt (Sep 9, 2009)

The car in question is a 225 quattro apx engine code

I recently replaced the breather hose below the pcv valves as i found it had collapsed.

Since then i have had a smoke test performed across all vacuum lines and found one other hoses below the inlet manifold that required changing.

The car currently drives fine but i have a feeling it could be slightly better.

Although it starts everytime i personally feels its struggles a small amount to fire up instantly.

This got me thinking that the pcv valve above the breather hose could be the cause, as it is known to have this effect.
I also suspect the pcv valve isn't 100% as the breather hose that collapsed below it, did so due to being quite oily and soft which indicates the pcv valve may not be doing its job perfectly.

This is the tricky bit now...

I rang TPS with the part number *(034 129 101 C)* for the pcv as marked on it and the response i got was:
- this valve doesnt belong on this engine, its is from an audi rs6 and has never been used on any 1.8t engine - my car has been modified
- if you order this and it doesnt fit it will be non returnable
- price is around £40

i personally think the tps guy is incorrect and this valve is used across as range of engines but can anyone shed some light on the situation

pics below hep indicate what i am on about if there is any confusion

034 129 101 C


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

Vag cat says part number should be: 034129101A. I believe the A is just to indicate its the early model. If yours ends in an C it's newer and improvements have been made.  so, that's the correct part!

Jack


----------



## anthony_m (Aug 28, 2008)

Don't worry, you are correct.
Mine is a 1999 APX and looks exactly the same as yours!  
A...


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

I've got one yesterday, and it's either 06A 129 101A or 06A 129 101 (with ESP) according to ETKA. Mine is also APX. 101 is twice as expensive as the 101A!


----------



## steveupton (Mar 23, 2010)

That part is actually the pressure regulator valve and not the PCV valve so may be TPS are a little confused. The PCV valve lives in rubber T piece low down on the right nearly under the inlet manifold. The PRV indicated in your pic, as it's name suggests, regulates the pressure in the system coming from the crankcase via the PCV valve and the rocker cover direct by releasing excess pressure into the tip hose. As others have indicated, as far as I am aware, this part is fitted to all APX and BAM engines.

Oil catch can kits usually delete this part as it's no longer needed and I am not sure that by replacing this part you will solve the problem that you have described. I would suggest that you get a full scan first.

hope this helps


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

With or without the catch can, I might be wrong though, but PRV valve helps MAF to measure flow more accurate, less effected by crankcase gases, which contribute to total air mass in the intake.

The PCV valve, seems, never seals properly, but turbo overcomes this leak, or am I wrong? I've been through 3 PCV valves, neither of which sealed properly.


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

steveupton said:


> That part is actually the pressure regulator valve and not the PCV valve so may be TPS are a little confused. The PCV valve lives in rubber T piece low down on the right nearly under the inlet manifold. The PRV indicated in your pic, as it's name suggests, regulates the pressure in the system coming from the crankcase via the PCV valve and the rocker cover direct by releasing excess pressure into the tip hose. As others have indicated, as far as I am aware, this part is fitted to all APX and BAM engines.
> 
> Oil catch can kits usually delete this part as it's no longer needed and I am not sure that by replacing this part you will solve the problem that you have described. I would suggest that you get a full scan first.
> 
> hope this helps


Pressure Regulator Valve. So it is! 










*35* -	034129101A
pressure regulating valve

*(35)* -	06A129101
pressure regulating valve / for vehicles with electronic stabilisation program -esp-

Thats your numbers.
Jack


----------



## B5byt (Sep 9, 2009)

thank you guys

so it its prv in terms of name reference

and i also know which part number i need now as my car doesnt have esp

when i spoke to tps i didnt actually refere to the part by name but instead gave the reg and the part number on top of the original item....you would have thought they would have been able to work it out for me.


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

Has it been recalled? Has it got the spoiler and the ESP button? If so, you need the ESP PRV I think... And it's more expensive...


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

nordic said:


> Has it been recalled? Has it got the spoiler and the ESP button? If so, you need the ESP PRV I think... And it's more expensive...


I have a spoiler but no ESP button, just a blank plate where it would be...should i have an ESP button? :? this thread is just raising more questions than its answering!!


----------



## VWBOY (Nov 3, 2012)

hi op i had the same thing happen to me took part off car and into audi west london they told me its off an RS6 cars modified lol i dont think that parts been off the car from new i thing they are wrong i got 225 apx like you


----------



## Shootist (Mar 10, 2013)

Well is it only me that finds when you go into any Audi parts place that they seem to know very little. Unless you supply them a part number it is kind of very hit and miss and even if they think they have found the right part they cannot give you the part number as it is against policy to do so.

I find I have to google anything I want and describe it by part number or in great detail to just get what I think should be an instantly findable part. I spent 30 mins on the telephone to parts department last week trying to price up a 150A Flosser flat fuse as found in the above battery fuse box - they glad offered to sell me a completely new box for £52 but could not fathom out if the fuses were available on their own! They finally found the fuse but wanted me to come in and pay for it as a factory special order but could not give me the part number as against policy! I imagine when I finally get to go order it it will take 30 mins to yet again find it on their system.


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

B5byt said:


> The car in question is a 225 quattro apx engine code
> 
> I recently replaced the breather hose below the pcv valves as i found it had collapsed.
> 
> ...


TPS are correct, that valve is from an RS6 and is the only model it is used on...

For you engine which is an early APX you need *034 129 101 B* cost about *£18*.
The valve that should have been fitted to the car as standard is *034 129 101 A* but that was superseded in 2003 to the above part number and no revisions have been released since.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

JAMason said:


> nordic said:
> 
> 
> > Has it been recalled? Has it got the spoiler and the ESP button? If so, you need the ESP PRV I think... And it's more expensive...
> ...


Have you had your car scanned?
Module 3- ABS will have a part no and brief description of what system your car has. Early ESP 2000 ish to 2003 will have Mk20 and later will have Mk60. I don't know about previous to Mk20, ie 1999-2000?


----------



## VWBOY (Nov 3, 2012)

also mate you say the pipe was oily etc ..check the small plastic check valve pcv valve its usually housed in the t junction down by the intake think its called pcv valve and the one your talkin about is the prv valve cheers..


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

sort this pipe too :roll:


----------

